# cascara/piel (fruta)



## saritalbg

Hola,
Me podrian decir si hay alguna regla de cuando se usa *cascara vs. piel* al hablar de las frutas y verduras.

ejem.
la cascara de la manzana se come...
los chiles tienen una piel virde y lisa...


----------



## la_machy

No hay regla. Más bien es el hecho de que cáscara se refiere a algo más grueso.
Algunas frutas y verduras pueden tener cáscara y otros piel.
En ese sentido, piel se refiere a algo más delgado, supongo que por su analogía con la propia piel del humano y algunos animales.


Saludos


----------



## saritalbg

Gracias La Machy


----------



## Jellby

Lo de la manzana yo no lo llamaría "cáscara", sino "piel".

Los melocotones o duraznos, las ciruelas, los tomates... tienen piel, no cáscara.
Los melones, las nueces, los huevos... tiene cáscara, no piel.
Las naranjas, los plátanos, los aguacates... pueden tener tanto piel como cáscara (se puede llamar de las dos maneras).

Aparte de por el grosor o dureza, tiende a llamarse "cáscara" cuando no es comestible.


----------



## saritalbg

Gracias Jellby. TU respuesta es clara y me ayudará con mi proyecto


----------



## brucomela

¿Y las patatas y las zanahorias? ¿Tienen piel o cáscara?


----------



## Agró

En el caso de 'patata': piel, peladura o monda.
En el caso de 'zanahoria', piel o cáscara (no estoy seguro).


----------



## jorgema

De una papa entera, sin pelar, yo diría que tiene *piel*. Sin embargo, en mi país *cáscara *es la palabra que se usa para casi todo, excepto en algunos casos en que se utilizan otros términos como *hollejo *(pero que no quita que muchos llamen cáscara también al hollejo de las uvas, por ejemplo). Piel de plátano se entiende, pero lo más usual en el Perú es llamarla simplemente cáscara.
*Peladura *lo dejo para lo que obtenemos después de pelar las frutas y verduras. 
En el caso de la zanahoria nunca diría cáscara.


----------



## Janis Joplin

En México, al menos por acá, lo que envuelve a una fruta o verdura es cáscara, sea dura, gruesa, seca o delgada, aunque se entiende cuando se le llama piel.


----------



## duvija

Nada, en Uruguay todos tenemos solamente cáscaras. Decir 'piel' da lugar a sonrisitas...
Y las zanahorias tienen 'eso que hay que raspar' - no tiene nombre.


----------



## Namarne

brucomela said:


> ¿Y las patatas y las zanahorias? ¿Tienen piel o cáscara?


Yo diria piel en los dos casos: las patatas tienen la _piel _rugosa y las zanahorias tienen la _piel _muy fina. A los restos de habarlas pelado, lo llamaría mondadura.


----------



## Pinairun

Para mí, son cáscaras las de los frutos secos: nueces, avellanas, almendras...

Las de los demás, pieles.


----------



## duvija

Pinairun said:


> Para mí, son cáscaras las de los frutos secos: nueces, avellanas, almendras...
> 
> Las de los demás, pieles.



En Uruguay, secos o mojados, son todos con 'cáscara'.


----------



## Elxenc

¡Hola!

Yo utilizo cáscaras para las coberturas externas (que fino me ha quedado) de los frutos secos, o sea, aquellos que son duros/duras (nueces, pipas de girasol, avellanas, almendras), creo que debe de proceder de cascar (romper). Y llamo pieles/peladuras (mondas) para las coberturas finas y en las que se suelen usar los cuchillos o peladores: tomates, manzanas, zanahorias, patatas, etc.


----------



## Birke

*Cáscaras* las de los frutos secos o cualquiera que tenga ya casi las propiedades de la madera.
*Cortezas* si están a medio camino. Cortezas de melón, de naranja, de limón. Si os fijáis, se parecen mucho a la corteza de un árbol: una lámina fina de color en el exterior, una capa blanca y carnosa detrás.
*Pieles* solo si son muy finas, como las de melocotones, cerezas, etc.

Nunca diría que una zanahoria tiene piel, aunque de pelarla resulten peladuras, eso sí.

Si alguien me oye hablar alguna vez de unas mondas de fruta… ¡eso sí que sería la monda! No usaría la palabra más que para ponerme muy fina y por escrito.

Si estoy en mi pueblo, todas las frutas, verduras y frutos secos pasan a tener sencillamente *colfas*.  ¿Hay alguien que conozca esa palabra? Parece que viene del árabe 'kirfa', de ahí corfa y colfa.


----------



## Elxenc

Birke said:


> * .../...*
> Si estoy en mi pueblo, todas las frutas, verduras y frutos secos pasan a tener sencillamente *colfas*.  ¿Hay alguien que conozca esa palabra? Parece que viene del árabe 'kirfa', de ahí corfa y colfa.



En valenciano/catalán se dice "corfa" a las peladuras, como en tu pueblo , así que si estás muy pegada a nosotros (esa ele en vez de erre, te delata como  murciana o almeriense) es más posible que te la hayamos "pegado" . La etmología de la palabra del catalán, en su variedad valenciana, es del árabe: _Etim.: de l'aràb. *kírfa *‘escorça, pela de magrana, crosta de pa’, amb la vocal alterada probablement per contaminació de sinònims com crosta, clova o closca (Coromines, Butll. Dial. Cat. xxiv, 18)._


----------



## clares3

Hola
De pequeños nos decían aquí en el sur, dado lo mal que pronunciábamos, "niños, pronunciad las eses, cáscaras de almendras, cáscaras de nueces". Por aquí llamamos piel a la que es blanda (manzana, pera, albaricoque...) y cáscara a la que es consistente como la madera (almendras, nueces, pistachos, piñones...)


----------



## Vampiro

saritalbg said:


> Me podrian decir si hay alguna regla de cuando se usa *cascara vs. piel* al hablar de las frutas y verduras.


La regla, en Chile, es usar sólo "cáscara".
Saludos.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Para las nueces, especialmente en sentido figurado: cascarones. Por lo demás, como indica Duvija, todas son cáscaras en este rincón del mundo.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Debimos acudir antes al RAE; si cáscara viene de cascar es evidente que no se aplica a pieles que no se puedan cascar:
*piel**.*
(Del lat. _pellis_).

*4.* f. Epicarpio de ciertos frutos, como las ciruelas, las peras, etc.

*cáscara**.*
(De _cascar_).

*1.* f. Corteza o cubierta exterior de los huevos, *de varias frutas *y de otras cosas.
*2.* f. Corteza de los árboles.
*3.* f._ Mur._ Pimiento desecado al aire libre y preparado para la molienda.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

La lógica te asiste, estimado clares, pero por alguna razón inescrutable, hemos perdido esa distinción. 
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Debimos acudir antes al RAE; si cáscara viene de cascar es evidente que no se aplica a pieles que no se puedan cascar:
> *piel**.*
> (Del lat. _pellis_).
> 
> *4.* f. Epicarpio de ciertos frutos, como las ciruelas, las peras, etc.
> 
> *cáscara**.*
> (De _cascar_).
> 
> *1.* f. Corteza o cubierta exterior de los huevos, *de varias frutas *y de otras cosas.
> *2.* f. Corteza de los árboles.
> *3.* f._ Mur._ Pimiento desecado al aire libre y preparado para la molienda.


Bueno, dice “de varias frutas y de otras cosas”, eso deja la interpretación a gusto del consumidor.
Además las nueces no son frutas, son semillas.
Si dices “quítale la piel a la naranja”, por acá sonarás un pelín chistoso.
_


----------



## duvija

El hecho de que 'cáscara' venga de cascar, no significa absolutamente con respecto al uso que tiene esa palabra ahora. No dejen que la lingüística histórica influya en el hoy.


----------



## Csalrais

duvija said:


> No dejen que la lingüística histórica influya en el hoy.


Es una aproximación sensata y una que yo defiendo en cada ocasión que puedo en este foro pero que no suele ser la común. Por poner un ejemplo contrario veremos que opinan los foreros americanos la próxima vez que haya un hilo sobre _desvelar/develar_.

Por seguir con el tema por aquí sonaría tan raro decir que las manzanas o las peras tienen cáscara como parece que suena por allá decir que tienen piel.


----------



## duvija

Csalrais said:


> Es una aproximación sensata y una que yo defiendo en cada ocasión que puedo en este foro pero que no suele ser la común. Por poner un ejemplo contrario veremos que opinan los foreros americanos la próxima vez que haya un hilo sobre _desvelar/develar_.
> 
> Por seguir con el tema por aquí sonaría tan raro decir que las manzanas o las peras tienen cáscara como parece que suena por allá decir que tienen piel.



No levantemos las iras de Xiao.
Y lo de cáscara, todas las recetas que contengan fruta (sangría y otras porquerías) siempre aclaran que la fruta es 'con/sin cáscara' (en los libros de cocina de Uruguay, quiero decir).


----------



## Vampiro

Como se ha comentado, por acá todas son cáscaras, y la palabra no sugiere otra cosa que no sea la parte que se tira de algo comestible.
Es tan cáscara la del limón como la de la papa (patata) o la de una piña, por poner ejemplos completamente diferentes al tacto.
No veo, al menos yo, un significado táctil en el significante "cáscara", jé.
_


----------



## cbrena

Me quedó claro lo de que todas son cáscaras, pero me queda una duda: ¿pelan las cáscaras o usan otro verbo?

Se agradece una respuesta seria.


----------



## jorgema

Como será nuestro amor por la palabra *cáscara *que incluso en mi país decimos que la pintura de una pared _se descascara_. Entiendo que en otras partes dirían que la pared _se pela_.


----------



## Lurrezko

jorgema said:


> Como será nuestro amor por la palabra *cáscara *que incluso en mi país decimos que la pintura de una pared _se descascara_. Entiendo que en otras partes dirían que la pared _se pela_.



Pero la pintura de una pared es una capa fina pero dura, como la de un huevo: para mí, una cáscara. Y no se descascara, sino que se descascarilla.

Un saludo


----------



## cbrena

Para mí las paredes se descascarillan, no se pelan. ¿Peláis las frutas o las descascaráis?


----------



## jorgema

En mi país se dice que las paredes se descascaran (y sin intervención humana). La única cascarilla que conozco es la quinina (que es la *corteza *de un árbol). Las frutas se pelan, pero en eso parece que nos atenemos al diccionario que indica que *pelar *es *4.*​tr.​Mondar o quitar la piel, la película o *la corteza *a algo.
​


----------



## Vampiro

cbrena said:


> Me quedó claro lo de que todas son cáscaras, pero me queda una duda: ¿pelan las cáscaras o usan otro verbo?
> 
> Se agradece una respuesta seria.


¿Hay alguien poco serio en este hilo?
Las cáscaras se quitan pelando las frutas, rompiendo un huevo (lo de "cascar" es too much), o raspando una pared, ya que sacaron el ejemplo de la pintura.
Cuando la pintura se cae sola, por la humedad, por el tiempo, o por la mala calidad, sí, se descascara.
_


----------



## cbrena

Veamos, Vampiro: pelas las cáscaras de las frutas, rompes las cáscaras de los huevos, raspas la cáscara de la pared y una pared se descascara sola.
Yo soy la poco seria )): pelo la piel de las frutas, casco las nueces y los huevos, y las paredes se me descascarillan solas.


----------



## clares3

Vampiro said:


> Además las nueces no son frutas, son semillas. Si dices “quítale la piel a la naranja”, por acá sonarás un pelín chistoso. _


A las nueces las llamamos por aquí "frutos secos", igual que a la almendra, el pistacho y tantos otros.
Lo único que constato es que hay una enorme diferencia entre el uso de piel/cáscara a uno y otro lado del Atlántico. Lo que aquí sonaría raro (quitar la cáscara a una pera) allá suena muy bien. Ya nos ha pasado en otros hilos. Por eso los diccionarios incluyen (e incluirá éste también) los distintos usos en cada país y hasta en cada continente.


----------



## ACQM

clares3 said:


> ¿Véis lo que pasa? Si en España dices que "pelas los huevos" lo menos que se imagina la gente es una ordinariez que nada tiene que ver con la cocina, así que los cascamos y le quitamos la cáscara (a los huevos cocidos) o los cascamos y los echamos a la sartén (el arte mayor es con una sola mano, como dice la búha), pero si dices que a alguien le vas a pelar los huevos lo menos que puedes esperar es que se proteja como pueda ante la agresión.



No hombre, yo pelo los huevos duros y rompo los huevos crudos. Casco frutos secos y pelo la piel de la fruta o la cáscara, porque en el caso de la naranja, por ejemplo a veces digo piel y muchas cáscara, pero siempre las pelo (¡toma ya!, ya me ha sonado grosero).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Así, como verbos generales, *pelar* para frutas, patatas, legumbres y frutos secos con cutícula interior (maní, almendra, avellana, que también se cascan o mondan); *mondar* se usa para todo tipo de fruta, legumbres y frutos secos; *cascar*, propiamente, para los frutos secos, los que dejan cáscaras; para la _legumbres con vaina_, *desvainar*, o *desgranar*, que también se puede aplicar a _uvas_ y _granadas_; los _frutos secos con cáscara_ dura se pueden *descascar, descascarar y descascarillar*.
Los desperdicios de estas acciones producen _pelas, peladuras, cascas, cáscaras, cortezas, pieles, hollejos, vainas_, etc.
En sociedades rurales perviven _verbos especializados en acciones de descasque_ (o descascamiento) o peladura de _bellotas, escanda, castañas, centeno, trigo, maíz_, entre otras. 
Como actividad propia del _mundo rural (muy precisa en su léxico especializado_), los _casi sinónimos_ que _sólo_ cubren semánticamente _algunos actos_ de dascascamiento, peladura o mondadura, son infinitos y antiguos _escabullar, escoscar, escombrar, escabuchar, rabilar_ y otros.
Pero esto es la descripción del estado de cosas en la Península Ibérica. En América, como aquí, el mundo rural habrá desarrollado este u otro léxico especializado, y en general, se mantendrán los verbos de más amplia semántica, aunque puedan darse substituciones, desapariciones o cambios de sentido, explicables por la diacronía de las hablas americanas y su relación con los sustratos prehispánicos.
Seguro que algún amigo de allá se molesta en explicarnos los usos lingüísticos de su tierra en este campo semántico _de pelar o mondar o cascar_.


----------



## jorgema

Xiao, por acá, o por lo menos en mi país, *mondar *es desconocido, excepto como parte del sustantivo _mondadientes_. *Desgranamos *los granos del maíz, el arroz se *descascara *o se *descascarilla *(pero eso, seguro que muchos de los urbanitas lo ignoran, pues sólo conocemos el arroz pelado o *pilado*). De niño me encantaba _desvainar _las legumbres, pero nunca usé ese verbo; decía simplemente *pelar *(a pesar de que el sustantivo vaina es completamente usual y conocido). El *hollejo *se conoce, en especial hablando de uvas, o de las legumbres frescas (las habas verdes tienen una _cáscara _o _vaina_, y además _hollejo_). Decimos *cortezas *para hablar de las del queso, y tal vez para la que recubre algún vegetal como la yuca o el melón. Para casi todo lo demás, cáscara (de naranja, de piña, de manzana, de plátano, de cebolla). 
Y sí, pelamos los huevos cocidos (aunque ahora sé que debo tener cuidado al decirlo).


----------



## ACQM

XiaoRoel said:


> _escabullar, escoscar, escombrar, escabuchar, rabilar_ y otros.



Gracias por ese "escoscar" que me hace pensar en mis abuelos, lo usaban para quitar la vaina de las legumbres (como habas o guisantes) y me trae muchos recuerdos.


----------



## Agró

Voy a aportar un par de elementos relacionados con todo esto, aunque sea indirectamente. 
En Aragón llaman "pelarzos" a las mondaduras (de patatas, naranjas, manzanas, etc.); y el verbo "escorcar" me ha recordado un adjetivo que se usa, también en Aragón, como sinónimo de limpio/aseado: "escoscau".


----------



## tesalia

En la lengua hablada de Venezuela, a casi todas las cubiertas de frutas, verduras, granos y frutos secos las llamamos 'concha'; a excepción, hasta donde recuerdo, de la uva, el tomate, la zanahoria, el pimentón y la pera que, según nuestro uso, tienen piel. Un caso particular es el de la manzana: algunos dicen que tiene piel y otros que tiene concha.
Por supuesto, cáscara se entiende pero, a nivel oral, apenas se usa por estos lados. Se utiliza, claro, para hablar de la cubierta del huevo y en los diarios, por mencionar algo, la he visto empleada cuando se habla del arroz en cáscara, por ejemplo, y entre paréntesis casi siempre se lee la palabra concha.
Las frutas y las verduras por aquí se pelan y los frutos secos se abren, y a los restos les decimos… conchas. En Caracas es poco frecuente, al menos eso creo, el término desconchar [popularmente, esconchar] referido a pelar frutas, granos y verduras, pero en el interior del país sí es común; en el oriente y occidente venezolano lo he escuchado.
En esto el DRAE no se equivoca, por lo menos en lo que se refiere a Venezuela:


> *Concha.*
> *15.* f._ Col._ y_ Ven._ *cáscara*** (‖corteza o cubierta exterior).
> *
> Desconchar*. (De des- y concha, costra).
> *2.* tr. Ven. Quitar la corteza o piel de frutas, semillas, raíces o tubérculos.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados​



Según mi experiencia, no se utilizan por estos lados términos como cascar o mondar; y en el caso de la cubierta de algunos granos de vez en cuando se puede oír, además de concha, hollejo.

Saludos.​


----------

